# Small hobby greenhouses



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I've wanted a greenhouse for years, but cost of structure and operating (heating) have always detered me. Now, I'm getting the bug and having a hard time resisting. Does anyone recommend any supplier in the midwest to keep shipping down? Also, any specifics to avoid or 'must have' features I need to be aware of? I'm thinking mainly for starting plants or even some late winter tomatoes & cukes eventually.

I was doing an energy audit yesterday at a young couple's home that had a small greenhouse attached to the garage. Owners said they don't use it and have no plans to do so in the future. Theirs was something thrown together using single pane glass and relatively poor workmanship and not even worth trying to talk them out of. But, it sure got me worked up on the idea again. I may have access to used double pane patio doors that might work out OK and I could just design around them. I have no intention of having glass for the roof, just south wall & maybe east. I may tilt them at a slight angle and support the center of the glass somehow. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a place that has greenhouses for sale...

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=greenhouse


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a small greenhouse that is a kit. http://www.julianagreenhousekit.com/ I have the one that is the compact one. It is enough space for me to start hundreds of plants. Its easy to heat with an electric heater. I don't use it for anything else and the floor is gravel. I've had it for many years now and it holds up well. I had to replace 2 of the roof panels this past winter because of an unusual windstorm we had. I think i've had it for 10 years or so.
I also have a hoophouse that I'm not using. It has a lot of problems with high winds. I'm going to try to use it again next spring to grow early vegetables.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I had a juliana basic for awhile that I bought online. The assembly is supposed to be easy with lots of special little parts that fit into a track system until the whole thing just glides together. The only real tool needed was a small wrench. By the time I got halfway through I was so mad I had to go find my big wrench just to have something to throw.
I finally split it right down the middle with a sawsall and rebuilt it onto the side of my shop with wood framing. Much better.
I say, avoid the hassle and gow to Lowes or Home depot and use your imagination.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I built a small one a few years ago out of salvaged windows and it was great for my purposes. It takes a little imagination, and a tolerance for the "rustic" look, but it's fun. Double pane doors would probably be great. I used to have a link with ideas and photos. I'll see if I can find it and post it for you, if I can.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.farmwholesale.com/


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Greenhouse*

Swobee,
I have a place close to me called Hummert. Try Hummert.com. http://www.hummert.com/
They carry lots of goodies, seed, drip irrigation, greenhouse panels and controls. If I remember I'll pick up a catalog on my way to CO. They have some people to help you out. I want to put one on the south side of my garage but its on the back back burner for now! I planted over 200 trees this year and got the drip irrigation in and still have that much to go! Them darn bugs slowed me down but I'm not complaining!
Whoever left the faucet on above my house please turn it off! Its rained 7" in the past week w/ 3" predicted tonight! better yet do you have Noahs' cell #?


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

cow pollinater said:


> I had a juliana basic for awhile that I bought online. The assembly is supposed to be easy with lots of special little parts that fit into a track system until the whole thing just glides together. The only real tool needed was a small wrench. By the time I got halfway through I was so mad I had to go find my big wrench just to have something to throw.
> I finally split it right down the middle with a sawsall and rebuilt it onto the side of my shop with wood framing. Much better.
> I say, avoid the hassle and gow to Lowes or Home depot and use your imagination.


my son(when he was 14 or 15) and I put ours together with no problem. I thought all the parts and screws and all worked real well.


----------



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a 20 x 40 plastic hoop house. It has a double layer of plastic that is inflated with a fan that helps stabalize and insulate the structure. It is heated with propane but does not have a cool cell system. I use it to grow tomatoes and greenbeans. I just replaced the plastic after 4 years. I bought it from American Plant Supply in OKC. Don't know how profitable the greenhouse tomatoes will be now because of the cost of propane.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...294967294&category=Lawn+&+Garden&N=4294960705

FREE SHIPPING


----------



## danameric (Mar 11, 2007)

My dad always kept sliding glass doors. We've got 12 or so by now and I'm getting pumped!! Soon I plan to extend a barn on the southside and put those babys to use. For the sides, I'll use a couple regular double paned windows that he kept that can be opened for ventalation. Hopefully it will all work out right. any advice on building one this way would be helpful.


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Target.com has a nice selection at reasonable prices. We used many of the $300 10'x10' portables for years.

Farmtek.com has a great selection of larger sizes. Our newest is a 20'x48' gothic coldframe model.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
We have a Halls greenhouse, with 1/8" glass panes. It was easy to build & we have had it for years without a problem.


----------



## btr568 (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prop1;ft1_coldframes_hightunnels;pg105158F.html


----------



## btr568 (Oct 7, 2007)

oh well that didn't work....Farmtek.com


----------

